# Lake Conroe night fishing



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Slipped out to the pier last night on the north end of the lake, hoping to catch some crappie. Failed at that endeavor, but the catfish started biting fairly good around 12:30 or so. Getting bait was tough, hence the reason I don't think I was able to get any crappie to bite. I wound up with a few gizzard shad, cut them up, and went after the catfish. Wound up with 15 total blues/channels, largest being a 7 lb blue. Most were caught up towards the bulkhead, a couple were out deep towards the creek channel. Also added 9 bream to the basket on jigs while attempting to catch the crappie. I'll take that every day, not gonna turn down fresh bream whole fried


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thatâ€™s the way to make it happen.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Oooohhhh yeah.... those great big ole bream fill in right nicely when the crappie don't wanna play....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That basket of bluegills makes me drool.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> That basket of bluegills makes me drool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just imagine the crunchy golden goodness, Loy


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> That basket of bluegills makes me want to run a trotline for big flatheads!


FIFY!


----------

